# Australian looking for US permanent residency



## beech1814 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new here, this site is great and very informative. I'm a 30 year old Australian citizen and I want to move to the USA and hold permanent residency to eventually lead to dual citizenship. I have been to the US 5 times before - over a period of 10 years. I currently hold a Business Visa, but I understand that this only gives me periods of up to 6 months at a time, and I cannot work or actually start a life. Im a Chef by trade, I also hold a Certificate 4 in Business, Certificate in Theology and am well educated. Is there a visa that could possibly help me get in? I have heard about the E3 but apparently it is very hard to get in as a chef, as there is not a lot of demand. 
I read on one of the other posts from *FATBRIT* that it helps to know someone in US congress. To what extent is that - and is knowing a District Attorney Judge also helpful? I have many friends in Business who are US citizens that are willing to sponsor me - but from my own research it seems that It just wont work. I have also entered the DV2011 Lottery that will start is random drawing process in May,2010.

If anyone has any suggestions, or has been in my position.... I would be very grateful to here what you have to say.

Thanks 
Beech


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

beech1814 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here, this site is great and very informative. I'm a 30 year old Australian citizen and I want to move to the USA and hold permanent residency to eventually lead to dual citizenship. I have been to the US 5 times before - over a period of 10 years. I currently hold a Business Visa, but I understand that this only gives me periods of up to 6 months at a time, and I cannot work or actually start a life. Im a Chef by trade, I also hold a Certificate 4 in Business, Certificate in Theology and am well educated. Is there a visa that could possibly help me get in? I have heard about the E3 but apparently it is very hard to get in as a chef, as there is not a lot of demand.
> I read on one of the other posts from *FATBRIT* that it helps to know someone in US congress. To what extent is that - and is knowing a District Attorney Judge also helpful? I have many friends in Business who are US citizens that are willing to sponsor me - but from my own research it seems that It just wont work. I have also entered the DV2011 Lottery that will start is random drawing process in May,2010.
> ...


You can have your own bill passed in Congress to let you in -- a handful of cases get a green card every year by this method.

E3 needs a job that requires a degree and either a degree or 12 years experience in lieu.

Chef's difficult unless you're Gordon Ramsey. Any awards, Michelin Stars, etc?

Theology is a nice and easy one if you can get a church to sponsor you in. It's one of the categories with a high rate of fraud, though, so expect your application to be scrutinised.


----------



## beech1814 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> You can have your own bill passed in Congress to let you in -- a handful of cases get a green card every year by this method.
> 
> E3 needs a job that requires a degree and either a degree or 12 years experience in lieu.
> 
> ...




Fatbrit - please excuse my ignorance - but what do you mean by your first comment?
You can have your own bill passed in Congress to let you in -- a handful of cases get a green card every year by this method.

What would the process for this be?


thanks for your insight


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

beech1814 said:


> Fatbrit - please excuse my ignorance - but what do you mean by your first comment?
> You can have your own bill passed in Congress to let you in -- a handful of cases get a green card every year by this method.
> 
> What would the process for this be?
> ...


Here's an example for you:

Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress)

I'm not sure you could put together a process for it. But you'll certainly benefit from friends in high places.


----------



## beech1814 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Here's an example for you:
> 
> ]Search Results - THOMAS (Library of Congress)
> 
> I'm not sure you could put together a process for it. But you'll certainly benefit from friends in high places.


Thanks Fatbrit - not sure what it all means - but I know people in the US who may have some Congress ties. If not - I guess I have to wait for the lottery - unless light comes on another way.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

beech1814 said:


> Thanks Fatbrit - not sure what it all means - but I know people in the US who may have some Congress ties. If not - I guess I have to wait for the lottery - unless light comes on another way.


The lottery is the best visa money can't buy. Good luck!


----------



## beech1814 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The lottery is the best visa money can't buy. Good luck!


I agree - although the results can't come quick enough, hehe!


----------

